# Must Do Rides!



## Jim Jackson (Sep 24, 2008)

Gyseyers, Pine Flat, Skaggs Spring Road, King Ridge, Sweet Water, Trinity Cavedale, Coleman Valley. :aureola: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Any more suggestions?


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

Some of my favorites:

Longer rides:
Mt. Hamilton
Old La Honda - Tunitas
?? - West Ridgecrest - Bolinas/Fairfax - Hwy1 - Muir Woods Rd

Shorter Rides:
Calaveras-Sierra
Conzelman-McCullough


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I just returned to Milwaukee from Geyserville. 

Day 1 = 63 miles on most of the 1/2 Vineman route (Fairly flat, except Chalk Hill Rd)
Day 2 = 101 mile Skaggs Spring Loop (Search Map My Ride for Geyserville) (Epic ride!!!)
Day 3 = 48 mile Geyser Peak Loop ( Just to cause Skaggs was not enough B-) )

Having lived in Salinas for 13 years (before cycling) I want to do the route of the Sea Otter Classic Century. I have driven Laureles Grade many times but have never riden it. The remainder of Carmel Valley looks to be challenging as well.

I did a short ride from Monterey through Pebble Beach and back. It was a beautiful 30 miles. If you wanted it longer you could continue down to Big Sur.

I second the ride around Lake Tahoe. That would be great fun.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

There are so many "must do" rides in Northern California. A few from my list (though I've not done all of them):

San Francisco over the Golden Gate Bridge and Mt Tam
Bay Area to the ocean and back, many variations possible
Loop around Lake Tahoe
Mt Hamilton Challenge loop
Mt Diablo
Highway 4 over Pacific Grade and Ebbett's Pass
Highway 108 over Sonora Pass
Highway 120 over Tioga Pass
Mt Whitney Portal Road (and numerous other eastern Sierra back roads)
Climb to Kaiser
Mt Shasta century ride

I imagine that there are even rides out there that don't involve climbing!


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

i just did one of my "to do rides" this last weekend - santa rosa to SF (about 62 miles). for some reason i had always heard it was longer, until i actually did it.


----------



## ceejay (May 22, 2006)

Love Northern California rides, DR, Tam-Dam Loop, Old LaHonda Pescadero Tunitas, they are all fantastic. But you haven't lived until you have dragged your bike to France and done Alpe d'Huez, Galibier, Col de Fer - commit to doing it before you die or before you get too old!


----------

